
Obama administration moves to give work permits to 100k foreign college grads - jquery
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3380380/Obama-administration-quietly-moves-work-permits-estimated-100-000-foreign-college-grads.html
======
sly010
This might be a double edge sword from the green card seekers point of view.

On one hand, people already in the process would be able to negotiate and/or
seek new employers.

On the other hand it would be harder to convince employers about new
sponsorships because the "you will retain me for 10+ years" argument will not
be valid anymore.

Overall it would be a big improvement on the current system and would
certainly clean up some of the "cheap labor vs. talent shortage" mess.

~~~
serge2k
> On the other hand it would be harder to convince employers about new
> sponsorships because the "you will retain me for 10+ years" argument will
> not be valid anymore

But the "sponsor me or I'll leave for some place that will" argument now
applies.

Also removes the issue of wanting a green card desperately but also wanting to
move on from your current job.

------
hourislate
You can spin this anyway you want but when projections indicate that the
largest Immigrant Group in Texas will be Indians displacing Mexicans, well
that should say something.

They aren't coming here to lay brick or pave roads. They are here to do IT
work. I know of several companies that employ thousands of people in the DFW
Area and the staff is 40% Indian. 10 - 15 years ago it would have been odd to
even see a handful.

The trend is fuck the American worker. Let's hire an Indian. We can work the
shit out of him/her and pay them less. Do you think the customer cares.

I'm winding down my career so no matter. But for the rest of you and the kids
that want a chance....good luck....

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
As a white thirteenth-generation American, I'm perfectly happy with more
people from India in this country, especially if it means they might change
what it means to be "Texan."

------
shas3
The only Daily Mail (!) article with significant upvotes [1] on HN is this
one, and I wonder if it is a coincidence that it is about immigration, a topic
that often inspires heated debates and attracts misinformed commenters on HN.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=dailymail.co.uk](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=dailymail.co.uk)

------
rotw
Don't link to the Daily Mail please. They're a rabid right-wing tabloid rag
that deals in invasions of privacy and demagoguery, they're awful.

~~~
hibikir
There aren't many alternatives in this case, as every place that has covered
this news is very right wing media. They have links to the sources though, and
while I do not agree with their spin at all (I think this is a wonderful
thing) there's at factual information in there.

------
gcb0
we already hire lots and lots of newly grads just because. even the foreigners
never had any problem staying in the usa because of that.

we do let go a big majority because they suck. this will just be another no-
child-left-behind for the bad ones.

thank you, Obama.

------
amlgsmsn
A few of the statements by Miano, are factually wrong, and that's very
troubling from someone who gives expert testimony to the Congress.

>100,000 workers from India alone will now be 'unleashed into the job market.'

>And that's just from India, which Miano said accounts for roughly three-
quarters of the waiting list.

>Of course, DHS' vague reporting means the green card line could also be
shorter than that, he acknowledged.

What???!!!

These people are already in the job market, actively working at this moment.
The new rule will make it easier for them to switch jobs, thus making the job
market more fair for American workers, since American companies(including
staffing agencies) will have to pay more to retain these workers instead of
paying them low by holding their visa hostage.

>'And now we have this regulation, and it allows huge classes of aliens to
work,' he said.

They're already working!!!!!! @ _& ^#@_^#@^&#

>After 10 years, 'if you're in the queue you would go home,' he said.

Wrong, there is no limitation on the number of years, I know people from China
and India who are in the queue for more than 12 years.

I find it hard to digest that someone who is paid to work on these mattters
full time can get so many facts wrong.

~~~
DrScump
You are missing the fact that these are a potential _additional_ 100,000
positions. Those who leave the H1-B program for this program then free up
those existing H1-B quota slots to be "reoccupied" by others. The net number
goes up by the full 100,000 (or however many are awarded).

BTW, the Sessions quote is in regard to H-2 visas, not H1-B or L-1 etc. H-2
variants are primarily agricultural.

~~~
amlgsmsn
>You are missing the fact that these are a potential additional 100,000
positions. Those who leave the H1-B program for this program then free up
those existing H1-B quota slots to be "reoccupied" by others. The net number
goes up by the full 100,000 (or however many are awarded).

Sorry but that couldn't be more wrong. There is no total H1-B quota. Only
65,000 new visas are awarded annually, renewable upto 6 years. After 6 years,
they're renewable only if there is a pending green card application in valid
status and they continue to work. The renewals don't count under the 65,000
quota. There will be exactly zero positions that can be "reoccupied" if these
folks get a work permit or even a green card.

>BTW, the Sessions quote is in regard to H-2 visas, not H1-B or L-1 etc. H-2
variants are primarily agricultural.

Which Sessions quote are you referring to? I think all of my quotes were by
Miano?

------
mtimjones
Given the layoffs that are occurring around the country (from a shrinking
economy to corporate consolidation and subsequent downsizing), this is
troubling.

While it's true that India is a third world country, I'm surprised that so
many want to get away from it rather than improve it.

But in the end, I think this will destroy the H1B system. Unshackling workers
from employers (which allows them to abuse the employees since they can't move
to other companies) will be its undoing.

------
eternauta3k
What's the difference between importing 100k skilled people and growing them
in the US? Besides being able to choose the most educated inmigrants. If
inmigrants undercut American workers, then so do other American workers.

